# hydro gear



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

just a question on the plastic bottle on top of tranny, should it have fluid in it and what kind?? mine seems to be empty. how do you check the fluid. its a 2002 ldt200 cramtsman. any info is much appreciated.
thanks,
Mac


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked to see if your owner's manual addresses this?


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Mine uses...*

Mac-Just for info...My JD product uses just 10W-30 JD oil, but it has an extra high-temp additive (at least advertised)...
Most of the newer hydro-supplie units are Sundstran, or another company..(DA**--Another senior moment):dazed: 

Boy--I wasn't much help, although I did talk to svc manager @ my JD dealer a month ago about that very issue, and he said no maintenance needed--the top just unscrews on mine-it's got a min/max mark on it....he said they have seen these mowers in with well over 1,000 hours on them, and no probs!!!arty:


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*jug*

its a grey plastic jug with no markings on in and a little cap/ hole on top. does sears have a gear oil as it seams to be empty? The manual says it is sealed at the factory and should last the life of the tractor. This does not explain the jug or filler cap?? its a 2002 dlt2000 sears lawn tractor


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The jug is just a overflow for when the trans gets hot the fluid has a place to go. So its not supposed to have any in it when its cold.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good to see you, Jody. Kinda like an coolant overflow reservoir...

:thumbsup:


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *The jug is just a overflow for when the trans gets hot the fluid has a place to go. So its not supposed to have any in it when its cold. *


I'm curious. I've never heard of a recovery bottle for a hydro but then again I know very little about hydrostatic drives on small equipment. It does make sense though.
I guess I learned something new today. I'm mostly into the heavy road stuff and out of my league when it comes to the smaller stuff. But I'm always willing to learn. 
Harry :spinsmile


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*thanks for the info*

i guess if it isn't broken don't try to fix it.


----------

